# Opinions wanted/ Apt Rental



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

I've been living in this apartment for a few years now and since the caretaker appointed a handyman, there has been numerous complaints about us. Some of them granted were a problem and were cleaned up immediately.

There has been renovation going on for some time now so the handyman has been in and out of our apartment and has made complaints to the caretaker about the state of the apt. He made one where he had to scrape bunny poo off the bathroom floor before he could work, which is bullsh*t 'cause we were both home that day and he didn't say anything to us, but after he was done he left a mess.

They have also complained of how *our *kitchen table not being used as a kitchen table not being used as a kitchen table, the dishwasher in the middle of the kitchen, the dishware was on and doing it's job, the computer table being messy.

Today she stopped by and was took photo's without permission, and did more complaining.

I just wondering if there is anything I can do?

I have photo's uploading to give u an idea of what the place looks like


----------



## okiron (May 13, 2009)

What the heck? I wouldn't let the guy in anymore honestly.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

Ok here's the General Principles of The Residential Tenancies Act, 2006

Parties cannot agree that the Act, parts thereof or benefits doapply. Parts of such agreements that contradict the Act are not enforceable. 

[*]The common law of contract applies to the relationship between the parties.
[*]A landlord cannot seize the property of a tenant under any circumstance. 
[*]The rental agreement is in force even if the tenant does not take possession on the commencement date. 
[*]A tenant should pay rent even if there are problems with the rental property or agreement. 
[*]A landlord cannot stop providing any services or facilities, or start charging fees for them, unless the Office of Residential Tenancies provides them with an Order allowing them to do so.
[*]*A tenant has the right to privacy and no unreasonable disturbance from the landlord or other tenants. *
[*]Neither the landlord nor tenant can change the locking systems without the other's permission. 
[*]*Landlords and tenants must maintain the property in a state of proper cleanliness, and repair and comply with health and safety laws.* 
[*]A tenant can only assign or sublet the rental unit under a fixed term lease with the permission of the landlord, which cannot be unreasonably withheld. The tenant still remains liable for any losses or damages for the balance of the term. 
[*]A landlord who does not live in Saskatchewan must appoint an attorney (Form 1 - Power of Attorney - Non-resident Landlord) in the province for the purpose of service of notices. The attorney can be any adult, residing in Saskatchewan. 
[*]A landlord can make an application for an order to dispose of abandoned property (Form 2 - Application to Dispose of Abandoned Property) after they have tried to get the tenant to retrieve their property or the tenant cannot be found. The landlord may deduct the costs of disposal and any amounts they think owing to them. 
[*]A landlord cannot interfere with the sale of a mobile home. 
The bold ones are the ones that are the problem. She stops by when she wants. Today she came by to take photo's of "what need to be fixed". But took photo's of other things that had nothing to with "what need to be fixed".

Do you really think that a few bunny poop's or some dirty dishes or apee stain is a problem with the cleanliness or replair to the apartment?? I don't think so.

My parents are PISSED off about the caretaker. My dad is going to email her and find out the heck she is doing. I'm sappose to call a few people and make a complaint and find out if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 13, 2009)

I dont understand if it is the samething here, are you renting, with a signed lease and paying rent and utilities? I dont see what right a landlord has to complain about the state of your desk? for the love of god if i rented my house i would surely be banned from PA with the state my desk is in,lol. How it works here is that the landlord has to give 24 hours notice before being able to come into the apartment, and they cant just let themselves in i think. I wouldnt think there would be anything to worry about as long as you are within the terms of your agreement as far as animals and maintenece i dont see that there would be a legitamate complaint


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

It is the same as you. They just give 24hrs. But she is complaing about the state of the desk, the table and anything she wants.

I really want to move but right now rent is cheap and i'm the only one working.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

Here's some photo's

Ktichen, Notice Greens Bins. Those are for recycling,but the caretaker doesn't like them.










Living room






Hallway. There was a few pee marks but I cleaned them up.









My room. There are usually more poops on the floor but i cleaned them up.


----------



## okiron (May 13, 2009)

Looks like an ordinary, lived in house to me. Cleaner than my place for sure LOL


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 13, 2009)

save the pictures that you have taken and make sure that they are dated. i dont think that its in horrid condition, and with them taking their own pictures without your consent means they are already in the wrong. and you said that you had lived there for awhile already, so why all the complaints now. i would get in contact with some sort of rental advocacy that help people like you, the sooner the better and get all this documented because i think they have gone too far. that way you will have people on your behalf contacting them and putting them in their place.



good luck


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

If she wanted to go to your house she needed to give you a 24 hour notice or else you were aloud to not let her in and she couldn't do anythign about it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

This is my very honest opinion, not meant to hurt you in any way.

If I were renting to someone who had incontinent animals that are prone to accidents(such as bunnies  ), I would have severe concerns about the state of my carpet... As such, many people chose not to rent to those with pets.

I rent, and the homeowner is very gracious in allowing me to keep my pets. In return, I have housed them in a section of the house that is bare wood. If there was no bare wood or linoleum available, I would have a tarp under their enclosed area to collect feces and urine (which could possibly be considered a health and safety liability to future renters).

(I have been in places where there is animal urine in the rugs, and it is horrendous. I know you are trying to clean it up, but the smell does linger, especially in areas with poor ventilation. Very expensive to replace peed-in carpet)

It is my opinion that she is concerned about the fixtures of the apartment. 
How long have you been there? If your animals are there illegally, they may be attempting to gather evidence of damage. However, as long as you are receiving 24 hours notice before entry, she is following the guidelines.

What can you do?

While I don't understand why clutter on the table is a big deal to her, it would probably be easiest to simply keep the place well organized for the time being, to lower her interest in you.

If you keep the rabbits off the carpets (on linoleum or on a tarp over the carpet), and show that you are making strong efforts to save her carpets, I would expect that she will be satisfied.

If you have taken all proper precautions, and they continue to intrude, then you have a stronger case.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

I have 2 numbers to call tomorrow and make a formal complaitment. My dad emailed her, here's what he has to say.

Gloria, Rebecca says you were in their apartment today for some reason. You apparently complained about the dishwasher, floor mats,kitchen table and the bins she has. She is very upset so I thought I would remind you that you cannot enter their apartment according to the Rentalsman's act without 24 hours written notice. From what I have heard any of the inspections you have done have almost always been done without written notice. Also what they do with their dishwasher, floor mats, bins or kitchen table has absolutely nothing to do with the rental of the apartment. This is a couple of times now I have heard of complaints about the kitchen table. What is done withtheir table or dishwasher has absolutely nothing to do with the rental of the apartment, what they store or do with the table has nothing to do with the rental of the apartment. She would appreciate it if you keep your comments about what they do to their property to yourself. If you want to inspect the property they have no problem with you inspecting it providing you give them 24 hour notice. As for the warning you said you were going to give her, I do not think you have the right since you did not give them any written inspection notice. Also it should be noted that since your handyman is exactly that he has no say in how the apartment is kept and if you are going to use him for inspections and believe everything he tells you then you had better provide written notice that he is coming to inspect the apartment on your behalf, otherwise he is to keep his opinions to himself, as he is not the landlord nor his agent. As in every case Gloria there are two sides to every story and if you do not get their side to the story then you are not doing your job correctly. For instance if they complain that one of their neighbors is playing their stereo too loud do you take their word for it or do you check with the other party to get their side of the story? Last time you and I emailed was when the twins were having sewer problems and you complained about dirty water and dishes in the sink. You immediately got on their case for this forgetting entirely why you were in the apartment in the first place, which was to clean out the sewer because it had become plugged. And you cannot tell them where they can part their dishwasher when it is full or empty, nor anything else in their apartment. If they want to move a bed into the living room there is nothing you can do about it. If you want to view the Rentalsman Act it is online here 
http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/reho/yogureho/fash/fash_012.cfm]http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/reho/yogureho/fash/fash_012.cfm[/url] I would suggest you read it before you start writing them up for anything or they will refuse access to your handyman without 24 hours notice if he is going to act on your behalf. Otherwise tell him to keep his opinions to himself. If you want to inspect the apartment then give the 24 hours notice and if he wants to inspect the bathroom what the other rooms in the house look like has absolutely nothing to do with him since he is a handyman . When he becomes a professional of some kind on doing inspections then he has to give notice like you do. I am sure that you will find the girls very cooperative with you if you follow the letter of the law the way you want them to. You respect them and they will respect you. Do not bully them!! 

I do not normally get involved in their business but this sure sounds like a case of bullying so I thought I would write and express my opinion.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

I would promote you to have all animal-related damage cleaned throughly and preventative measures in place before calling the authorities. You don't really want to give them ammo against your case.

Hope this is worked out easily... litigation is a frustrating process


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> This is my very honest opinion, not meant to hurt you in any way.
> 
> If I were renting to someone who had incontinent animals that are prone to accidents(such as bunnies  ), I would have severe concerns about the state of my carpet... As such, many people chose not to rent to those with pets.
> 
> ...





> We have been here for about 3 to 4 years. The Bunnies are alowed here and she knows they are here. I have 2 carpet cleaners and i'm pretty good at about cleaning up any pee. The only time she gives 24hr notice if there is any work to be done in the apt. If she just wants to look over what was done she just show's up.





> What can you do?
> 
> While I don't understand why clutter on the table is a big deal to her, it would probably be easiest to simply keep the place well organized for the time being, to lower her interest in you.





> Why should I have to keep the table clean of clutter? It's not harming anyone. We try to keep pretty good but we just never had the erge to keep the place NEAT.





> If you keep the rabbits off the carpets (on linoleum or on a tarp over the carpet), and show that you are making strong efforts to save her carpets, I would expect that she will be satisfied.





> The only place there is linoluem is the kitchen and bathroom. The buns are mostly in my room and I put down mats and blankets over top, so if they pee it's not on the floor.





> If you have taken all proper precautions, and they continue to intrude, then you have a stronger case.
> 
> Just my $0.02...


Thanx for you input.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I would promote you to have all animal-related damage cleaned throughly and preventative measures in place before calling the authorities. You don't really want to give them ammo against your case.
> 
> Hope this is worked out easily... litigation is a frustrating process


The people i'm to call are the Rental board and ombudsman and make a formal complaint. I have cleaned the carpets today and will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

Not to be rude but if I was the homeowner i`d be scared for the carpets. We rent but when we do we makesure theres no carpet because little accidents with Sparky. Not only does the pee ruin the carpet and would need to get changed before the next tenant which is more money for the homeowner but it ruins the floor boards..


----------



## okiron (May 13, 2009)

After 3-4 years of you living there any decent landlord would just replace the carpet anyway so I don't see why she would care too much at this point.

ETA: After you move out I mean.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

I'm not scared. There rabbits and 1 is 12 and she can't use the litterbox well. And fluffy had head-tilt had lost his habbits. 
U wont be able to tell the carpets were peed on after there cleaned.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

^^^ For that reason, you might want to consider tarping over the carpeted area the rabbits are on.


I know it sounds like an annoying little thing, but it would probably go a long way to improving the relationship with the lady.


Yes. I agree. She must follow the 24 hour guidelines, no doubt about it. 

Apt. damage is a different issue that might be causing conflict.

IMO, we tenants ought to take necessary precautions to prevent damage (rather than letting damage occur, then cleaning up).

Anyway, it sure improves my relationship with my landlord


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure if I did put a tarp on my floor she would just complain about it. But I can go out tomorrow and look for one.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 13, 2009)

I know this sounds weird but could you buy like under the bed storage bens. Personal that house is dirty to me but I am OCD about cleanlyness. Most people walk in my house and ask how do I keep it so clean. 

So to the average jo that is a normal house. I would buy some under the bed storage bens. Some extra ben for your closet. The pet stains if you paid a pet deposit cover those its not like your house is covered with pet stains like some I have seen personal pet is not the problem clutter would be my issue. Note OCD issue again 

I dont even see pet stains. Your land lord has no right tocome in your place like that. Hope you can get it fixed


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

In my apartment, they are allowed to evict someone for not keeping their apartment clean. But they are specific that they don't care about clutter, just cleanliness. The reason they give for that is insect or rodent attraction, which could potentially cost them a lot of money to correct.

I used to keep a small outdoor trash bin on my deck, for when I cleaned litter boxes. Then, we got a note on our door that we had to remove all trash receptacles, as trash could attract insects. They didn't care that it was for litter, they just wanted it off the deck. So now we keep it in the bathtub in the spare bathroom. 

I think the landlord/handyman did violate your lease agreement, by not notifying you 24 hours ahead of time before entering. Although, at my apartment, they just put a flyer up by my mailbox indicating that they will be entering the apartments for maintenance (change filters or test smoke detectors, etc.) and they give a 6-week window, and the maintenance can occur at any time. Also, if I were to report an issue or needed repair, once they record my request, they have the right to enter my apartment at any time to do the repair. That's just how my lease is written.

I will say, that when I see one of those flyers go up about regular maintenance, I make an extra effort to keep things tidy. For example, I don't always vacuum as often as I should, so sometimes there is a lot of stray hay and some poops in the living room near the pen. But until I know the work has been completed, I will vacuum every couple days. I don't think it's any sort of health violation or problem, but it looks bad to someone who doesn't live there.
It may be true that I shouldn't have to do that. But I would rather do that than have to deal with the landlord hassling me, and face possible eviction. 

From your pictures, it mostly looks like clutter to me, which they really have no business complaining about. 
A couple things I would suggest that if you know the handyman is going to be in (which you should be notified of), make sure you keep the dishes clean and the sink and counters clear. (My leasing agent said if they suspect an apartment is "unclean," they usually look at the kitchen. Dirty dishes, food splatters on the stove, etc. could potentially attract insects. (I'm not saying your place is that bad, please don't take it the wrong way. It's just that that's one thing they might look specifically at.) I would also second the suggestions about making sure the carpet is protected from urine, and make sure it's obvious.


----------



## okiron (May 14, 2009)

Heh if a handyman came in my house he'd see dishes in my sink all the time. Errik works graveshift so we eat dinner when he gets home at 8am and I don't do the dishes until Micah goes to sleep at night.


----------



## Nadezhda (May 14, 2009)

I just finished a debacle with my ex-landlords about my security deposit... I won most of my security deposit back, but they were able to lie their way into $60 of it. A paltry sum for the effort they put into their lies. In any case, they took pictures (when the whole household was sick and working full time, with no time to clean) so the place was cluttered and a bit dirty, and threatened to send them to the Rentalsmen, without out permission. At the hearing with the Rentalsmen, when they were trying to say we left the place "dirty beyond cleaning" they did not bring out the pictures, which is probably because they were ILLEGAL.

Carpets have to be replaced every 3-4 years I think, so even if she tries to make you pay for them when you move out, the Rentalsmen will probably side with you if it comes to a hearing. If you're worried, store the clutter (although our kitchen table is nothing but clutter and our landlords have no problems with it... Our handyman is such a sweet old man too)

I've become very well versed with the law on renter's rights, if you want to PM me or go out for coffee some time... I can also ask any specific questions to my landlords about things, and they'll be happy to answer (like the frequency of carpets being replaced)

Just for reference, the crappy apartments I used to be at were Fairhaven Gardens, run by Mainstreet. I will never ever ever again give my money to Mainstreet again, they are liars and thieves, and they also suck at being landlords. There were things in that apartment that *never* got fixed. The place we're at now, is run by Boardwalk apartments, and even though it states in their handbook that they do not allow rabbits in their apartments, our landlords are letting us have Ophelia here, without paying a damage deposit either.

Sorry for the rant! I'll be PMing you!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2009)

okiron wrote:


> After 3-4 years of you living there any decent landlord would just replace the carpet anyway so I don't see why she would care too much at this point.
> 
> ETA: After you move out I mean.




Yea that.


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

I used to work with someone who was charged $100 "cleaning fee" when he left his last apartment. He said his wife spent two entire days cleaning and scrubbing the place, there was no way it could be dirty. A couple weeks after moving out, he went back to visit his former neighbor, and discovered that his old apartment had been completely gutted, and was being re-done inside. (So there was never intention of re-cleaning it.) He talked to a lawyer, who told him that the cleaning fee was in the lease agreement, and there was no way he could get that money back.


Just pay attention to, and follow, the lease agreement.
Likewise, make sure your landlord is following the lease and the law.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

The carpets were new when we moved in. So I guess it's time for them to change them out after we leave but I bet that wont happen. When they are here to fix anything or do the reno's they are days when they leave there own mess and Guess who gets to clean up after them? ME.

When Jim the handman did his work in the bathroom after the new tubsurrowed was put in he made a comment to Gloria the caretaker he had to crape poop off the floor before he could begin work. Even if this was true he could of had either one of us do it as we were both home. But the kicker is when he was done he left shvings fromt he wall on the floor and in the tub and he left mud for the walls on the floor. I emailed Gloria the photos' I had taken but she honesly i don't think she cared. So it's ok for him to come in and work and leave a mess but not ok for me to live her and have the apt pretty clean.


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

The handyman at our building does sometimes leave a mess after being in. *shrug* At least my sink got fixed, and cleaning up afterwards is a small price to pay to be able to use the bathroom sink.

I guess I don't have much else to add, except that maybe straightening up the apartment for a short time, until the caretaker is done with whatever he's doing, might be easier for you in the long run that trying to go through litigation over it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Yah I guess your right. I'll be moving things around when sis decides to get up. I want to get the old computer desk out.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

We are offically on a cleaning day! We vacummed the living room then tore apart the old desk and took it to the dumpsters since it wasn't beeing used and taking up space, then I cleaned the carpets. Next I did my room moved the rabbits into there cage in the living room the vacummed my room then cleaned the carpet. I never relized that my room smelled like rabbit pee untill today so i gathered the blankets so they can be washed tonight. My sister just finished vacumming her room then we'll do the carpet.

I moved my green storahe bins onto the wall next to the dishwasher so it's out of the way so there out of the way and moved the white one that was on the living room floor ontop so it's out of the way.

I'll take pics once everything is done then you can tell me if I missed something.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Here's the updated Photo's.

Kitchen










Living Room









My Room/Bunny Room






Sister's Room






Does it look much better than the before pics? Can see the changes I made to the Kitchen?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Well that was a waste of time we just got an evection notice. Have to be out in 15 days


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Well that was a waste of time we just got an evection notice. Have to be out in 15 days



What is the reason why. They have to have a good reason.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2009)

can they just evict someone in 15 days without prior written warnings or problems on record or something?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

there was a warning 8 months ago.The notice say failure to keep premises clean. We were doinggood job of keep the place clean.


----------



## pamnock (May 14, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well that was a waste of time we just got an evection notice. Have to be out in 15 days
> ...



Depends on the laws and the rental agreement. Laws vary state to state in the US, but the poster lives in Canada.

We own rental houses and rent them under month to month tenancy agreements. In PA only 15 days notice is required in writing by either tenant or landlord - no reason is necessary to terminate the tenancy. I just gave notice to one of our tenants yesterday to vacate in 15 days.

Pam


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Well that was a waste of time we just got an evection notice. Have to be out in 15 days


sorry to hear about that. what are you going to do?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 15, 2009)

Well for now we are packing up and gonna move back to the parents place untill we can find somewhere else to live. I'm thinking it might be a good idea to move to a near by town where I can transfer to the McD's there possibly move up to a manger. I have a friend alreay there who I worked with in town. I'm hoping if this is something we do, we might be able to find a house to bye then we can have all the bunnies we want! And I get my other 2 back!

As of right now I have to keep the 2 here with me as I'm afraid Monsters wont do well over at mom and dad's with just Fluffy. I know she needs the human interaction and she wont get much of that over there, not that my mom doesn't love her but it wont be the same.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 26, 2009)

Ok so here's the deal. We had our hearing for the eviction on Monday and got notice today that we WON!! Woo Hoo well thats what I thought. Before I got to see this letter saying we won my sister called and said we notice of eviction and we had to out on May 28th WTF??? When I got home I checked the mail and the hearing notice was there and it said we won. 

So how can the evicted us if they lost there case??? 

I'm just so happy that we won


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! i bet they feel stupid. just be careful of them and dont let your guard down. but i am very happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Ok I need help with this notice of Vacate Form8

I don't understand how long we have to get out. Here a link for the notice http://www.justice.gov.sk.ca/By-the-landlord,landlord must otherwise have one of the following reasons before they can terminate the lease and take steps for possession. Which I think he does.

So the notice is under section 58 (1)(5)http://www.qp.gov.sk.ca/documents/english/Statutes/Statutes/R22-0001.pdf

Neither one of us understand how lond we have to get out.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Ok I called th rentalsmen and we have 1 calender month to vacate!! Wahooo


----------



## pla725 (May 27, 2009)

Clutter is clutter. Sometimes when I get busy the dishes pile up and things get tossed everywhere. It was the same when I lived in my apartment. There were times I was so sick that I didn't even care about cleaning anything including the rabbit pen. I had only one complaint about an odor in the almost eleven years I lived there. I took care of that. When I moved out I spent a week cleaning includingstains on the kitchen floor and the eleven year old carpet. I even repaired the plaster that some bun pulled off the bathroom wall. I did tell them that the carpet needed to be replaced. Long story short I did have to pay the $250 for repainting and administrative fees. Those fees were in the lease, which I broke. 

I always received notice that maintenance was coming. I kept all the receipts of all maintenance completed. No one complained about the five rabbits in the apartment. 

Anyway I think you and your landlord need to talk. I wonder if she wants someone else in the apartment. 

I'm guessing that they feel you have done significant damage to the property. I would get a list of the alleged damages. They might make you pay for the damages beyond what is covered under the security deposit.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 27, 2009)

Alandlord cannot evict without just cause. Keeping an apt or house untidy is not justification for eviction (lol...you should see my brother's apt, you can't see floors or counters, and one room is almost floor-to-ceiling clutter jammed in). The landlord would have to prove that the state of the rental unit is a health threat or is in such a state of disrepair that it is deemed uninhabitable until fixed up. A landlord certainly cannot complain about the state of a tabletop, etc. And yes, they have to give at least 24hrs notice to enter, and have to have good cause for that entry.

Most places ask for security deposits (usually in the form of last month's rent); any damages incurred when the tenant moves out are deducted from the deposit. In Canada one also cannot be evicted for keeping a pet any more (used to be, years ago, that the presence of a pet was grounds for eviction if pets were not allowed); the landlord can only ask for a pet to be removed if there are too many in the rental (I think it's over 3 in this area), or if the pet is disturbing other tenants and/or causing undue damage. Sounds like your landlord was nitpicking at anything just to get you out of there. 

Since I haven't read all of the posts (cramped for time), I'm confused and have probably missed something that was already said...did you win the case and getan eviction noticeanyway?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Yes won the Eviction case but the day we got notice he filed a notie to Vacate


----------



## Bassetluv (May 27, 2009)

But how can the landlord force you to leave if you won the eviction case? If you won the case wouldn't that negateany notice to vacate thepremises? :?He'd have to have a justifiable reason...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

On the Eviction notice was filled under Section 68. The notice to Vacate is filled under Section 58.


----------



## pla725 (May 27, 2009)

I would fight that. They probably think they have cause because they say you are causing damage to the property. I would get a list of the damages.


----------

